# Ready Brek?



## jeni70 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello everyone, just wondering if Ready Brek is ok to have for breakfast?


----------



## Mark T (Sep 17, 2011)

jeni70 said:


> Hello everyone, just wondering if Ready Brek is ok to have for breakfast?


Only a meter will really tell you the answer.  Many type 2's have problems with any form of carbohydrate first thing in the morning.


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 17, 2011)

I would imagine (though don't know) that as it's a processed form of carbs, it would spike fairly quickly.

Best way, as mark says, is to try it and test.

Rob


----------



## Newtothis (Sep 17, 2011)

jeni70 said:


> Hello everyone, just wondering if Ready Brek is ok to have for breakfast?



Hi Jeni, I am having a nightmare with breakfast - porridge spikes my blood to nearly 10; All bran spikes over 11. Going to try poached egg on Bergen bread tomorrow. Having a meter is important thats how I'm finding out what foods I can't have. I was diagnosed in August and having to re-assess alot of things including my anxiety levels. It really is trial and error but we'll get there in the end. Take care. Amanda x


----------



## Andrew (Sep 20, 2011)

*Ready brek*

Hi I like ready brek  -   but have been told to have less processed options.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2011)

Andrew said:


> Hi I like ready brek  -   but have been told to have less processed options.



I'd agree - Ready Brek is processed within an inch of its life so will hit your levels very quickly. The coarser the oats, the better, plus they're also good for you cholesterol levels!


----------



## FM001 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ready Brek is a highly processed form of oats which you'll find can cause blood glucose spikes after eating. The steaming and milling process that it goes through to reach that size means that some nutrients are lost which begs the question why eat it in the first place?

Difficult to get but the best form of oats and most nutritios are steel-cut oats, they are simply cut several times and nothing else so take longer to digest, anything slow to digest is advantageous when it comes to bg control.  The Rolled oats and Jumbo oats which are more common on supermarket shelves go through the same process as steel-cut but are steamed for a few minutes, still a nutritious breakfast and shouldn't spike in the same way as the highly refined instant varieties.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 25, 2011)

*Steel cut oats?*

Hi  -  I have never seen any reference to steel cut oats before? is there a well known option?




toby said:


> Ready Brek is a highly processed form of oats which you'll find can cause blood glucose spikes after eating. The steaming and milling process that it goes through to reach that size means that some nutrients are lost which begs the question why eat it in the first place?
> 
> Difficult to get but the best form of oats and most nutritios are steel-cut oats, they are simply cut several times and nothing else so take longer to digest, anything slow to digest is advantageous when it comes to bg control.  The Rolled oats and Jumbo oats which are more common on supermarket shelves go through the same process as steel-cut but are steamed for a few minutes, still a nutritious breakfast and shouldn't spike in the same way as the highly refined instant varieties.


----------



## FM001 (Sep 25, 2011)

Andrew said:


> Hi  -  I have never seen any reference to steel cut oats before? is there a well known option?




A Irish company called McCann's sell steel cut oats, there available on Amazon.  Pinhead oats are much the same but don't worry to much about these versions, jumbo and thick rolled oats are just as tasty and nutritious just the same.


----------

